# First and last Redding



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Love my fellow shooters; enjoyed the many conversations and bonding over the three days. Tournament people were all friendly and helpful. But, the WAITING, the 31 pin-ups, the unsafe conditions, uncaring smokers, and did I mention 8&1/2 hours to shoot 25 targets the first day made for a very long weekend at Redding.

While tournament people were awesome, it took 25 minutes and three line changes at registration, once I found it, to get score cards and lane assignment. First day; hour and half early and shooting range twelve deep, forget warm up. Second/third day two&half hours early and got a warm up. Smile. It took just over one hour to do the first three targets. I almost packed it in. Very frustrating, and don't know how or why so many do it. Waiting at the long ones, Big Foot, one may even forget how to pull their bow. Smile. While the heat was a problem for most, I'm ok with it. Just made the waiting more difficult. Like on the third day where it took 45 minutes sitting in the heat waiting your turn at 41 yard up hill sheep. Second day's 25 targets were 40 minutes less than first, but felt just as long. Third day with 20 targets felt like a lifetime.

What's with all the pin ups? Com'On Man!! The trail conditions in many places just sucked. Loose rocks, steep slopes, unraked leaves, and powdery dust just made it tough for some folk--hard to watch at times. Some smokers just don't care--sometimes packed in three groups deep and nowhere to hide and.... With all that said, while I won't be back, I did make friends and agreed to meet up at other events.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

WOW,, sounds like it sucked for you. worry to hear heat. I will be going next year, maybe....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This shoot is an icon.....it's always a long event.....if that was going to bother you ...just to ask....did you not ask anyone about the shooting conditions there and what you will experience? .. it's for fun....it's where 3d and spot shooters (cliche names) get together for a big shoot. ....soak it in and just go to have fun...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Cured it for me...always thought I'd like to shoot that one, but not under those conditions.

California in a drought and people out in the woods smoking? Really? :wink:


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> This shoot is an icon.....it's always a long event.....if that was going to bother you ...just to ask....did you not ask anyone about the shooting conditions there and what you will experience? .. it's for fun....it's where 3d and spot shooters (cliche names) get together for a big shoot. ....soak it in and just go to have fun...


Yup, just like Vegas. I plan on shooting that next year or the year after along with the Redding shoot, just for the fun factor. And to check it off my Get R dun,,, list , and put it on my "Dun-Did-eR" list. 

anyone know the results posted yet at all I cant seem to find anything on the Internet, I know it's only been a day after the shoot but who won?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

T2SHOOTER said:


> Love my fellow shooters; enjoyed the many conversations and bonding over the three days. Tournament people were all friendly and helpful. But, the WAITING, the 31 pin-ups, the unsafe conditions, uncaring smokers, and did I mention 8&1/2 hours to shoot 25 targets the first day made for a very long weekend at Redding.
> 
> While tournament people were awesome, it took 25 minutes and three line changes at registration, once I found it, to get score cards and lane assignment. First day; hour and half early and shooting range twelve deep, forget warm up. Second/third day two&half hours early and got a warm up. Smile. It took just over one hour to do the first three targets. I almost packed it in. Very frustrating, and don't know how or why so many do it. Waiting at the long ones, Big Foot, one may even forget how to pull their bow. Smile. While the heat was a problem for most, I'm ok with it. Just made the waiting more difficult. Like on the third day where it took 45 minutes sitting in the heat waiting your turn at 41 yard up hill sheep. Second day's 25 targets were 40 minutes less than first, but felt just as long. Third day with 20 targets felt like a lifetime.
> 
> What's with all the pin ups? Com'On Man!! The trail conditions in many places just sucked. Loose rocks, steep slopes, unraked leaves, and powdery dust just made it tough for some folk--hard to watch at times. Some smokers just don't care--sometimes packed in three groups deep and nowhere to hide and.... With all that said, while I won't be back, I did make friends and agreed to meet up at other events.


For the most part this is a BS post. Please do not come back. With that said, this is the worst edition of The Redding shoot that Has taken place since the 3 day format was implemented. We usually get off the range around 2-2:15. This year, it was more like 3:45. They pairings for the groups were very irregular with 20 in some groups and 6 in another. There seemed to be several reasons for the long days, in my opinion.
1) There seemed to be MANY newbies who didn,t seem to realize that this is an international tournament where you need to get up, shoot your arrows without talking 5 minutes about each one, and let the next group of shooters in your crowd do the same. Notice I said next group, not next archer because too many groups were shooting 2 or three shooters at a time instead of 5-6. This is all fine and dandy at home where you socialize after each hit but it has no place in a major tournament. Unfortunately, the Redding staff didn't seem to have enough workers to get this point across to the major offenders.
2) The Redding club, in my opinion, did not take the bull by the horns and make the proper hardline announcements to get the tournament running more smoothly. Keep in mind, I have worked many tournaments as a volunteer, so I understand how easy it is to hear complaints for many situations and these are just my observations.
3). Anyone who makes such a negative post as t2 and then states they are not coming back to Redding, has other issues. This is the best tournament in the country, faults and all. Some people think everything should be as it is in their little fantasy setting back home. If you are going to attend a prestigious shoot like Redding, please accept all the pitfalls as well as the pleasure of being part of this great event.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

itbeso; what part is BS? The uncaring smokers, the unsafe conditions (the person hit by an arrow), the long waits (carting one person off the hill because of overheating), the 31 pin ups, or the eight hours to shoot 25 targets. You added more, thank you very much. Our group (15) stood five to six across at every target and made sure we didn't hold anyone up by only having four remove and score arrows. I made an observation, and I'll stick with it. And you're not the only volunteer that has every put on an event or prepared one for guests. I didn't blame anyone; it just wasn't fun, and I'm glad I DID one. I just can't make a rose out of a sow's butt. Smile. Oh, and blame the newbies?? Smile.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry you didn't enjoy yourself.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone was actually hit by an arrow?!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

itbeso said:


> This is the best tournament in the country, faults and all.


What are you comparing it against?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> What are you comparing it against?


Limited sampling, perhaps? :set1_chores030:


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

T2SHOOTER said:


> itbeso; what part is BS? The uncaring smokers, the unsafe conditions (the person hit by an arrow), the long waits (carting one person off the hill because of overheating), the 31 pin ups, or the eight hours to shoot 25 targets. You added more, thank you very much. Our group (15) stood five to six across at every target and made sure we didn't hold anyone up by only having four remove and score arrows. I made an observation, and I'll stick with it. And you're not the only volunteer that has every put on an event or prepared one for guests. I didn't blame anyone; it just wasn't fun, and I'm glad I DID one. I just can't make a rose out of a sow's butt. Smile. Oh, and blame the newbies?? Smile.


you realize there was some 1700 shooters at this event. I think they said it was the largest crowd ever. That causes unforeseeable issues.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

1700 people stuffed onto 70 targets = approx 24 people at each target. Only about 5 or 6 can shoot at one time on most targets.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

All of the major venues have been setting attendance records and packed to the limit. Archery is growing. Choice is limit numbers or deal with the crowd. If you wanted to go but redding cut of registration at 1200 or so then what. You'd be upset about not getting in.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

WhitBri said:


> All of the major venues have been setting attendance records and packed to the limit. Archery is growing. Choice is limit numbers or deal with the crowd. If you wanted to go but redding cut of registration at 1200 or so then what. You'd be upset about not getting in.


You're right about setting attendance records...and that creates problems. ASA is scrambling to handle its crowds at London and Metropolis.

Maybe it time to take a look at Regions, where they're hurting for shooters.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have shot Redding 3 times its the best shoot in the western USA.There were1716 shooters, last year there were 1866.There are waits, its a trail shoot not a walk in the park .T2 you cant control weather ya it was hot, I loved it.T2 take up golf .Very well run shoot, I heard there was a guy shot but I also heard the guy sky drawed his bow and hit a release.Just bad from it could happen any were.I met some great people and had a blast cant wait till next year.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a asa shooter and we have multiple ranges for different classes and it takes us 3.5 hours at least to shoot 20 targets with only 100 people per range, so to me the redding is shoot is performing a miracle to get 1700 shooters through 70 targets in three days.

To me you have to have the right mindset to attend these big national shoots that you are going to get up and go to the range and without warming up be firing on all 8 cylinders all freaking day long.

This kind of mindset is impossible for some local type shooters who get up and shoot their little local club shoot in a hour and a half and are back home watching Nascar just after lunch. It took me a while to get myself up to speed with a format to attend big shoots but once you get a format in your head the day will run smoothly and you can really enjoy yourself. 

Or just stay home.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Padgett said:


> I am a asa shooter and we have multiple ranges for different classes and it takes us 3.5 hours at least to shoot 20 targets with only 100 people per range, so to me the redding is shoot is performing a miracle to get 1700 shooters through 70 targets in three days.
> 
> To me you have to have the right mindset to attend these big national shoots that you are going to get up and go to the range and without warming up be firing on all 8 cylinders all freaking day long.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

The practice butts are very packed in the morning...no big deal...wait in line and shoot arrows into the butt, you shouldn't be checking your marks you should just be going through the motions and loosening up.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> What are you comparing it against?


Obviously he hasn't shot the " Trashy Trad " at Trosper...............................


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In all fairness, so of what T2 is saying is correct. There were 4 smokers in my group and with several 45+ minute waits between shots, they were smoking. Is what it is, and as a former smoker, I guess I can see both sides. Didn't really bother me personally, but it might have bothered others in the group. 

Day 1 there was a lot of empty water containers on the course. Nice that they put them out, not so nice they were empty. Can't really go wandering about to snack shacks to get water, even with the long wait times. We almost had a lady in our group drop from the heat. We used what water we collectively had to keep her going (wet towels, etc) until we got to more water. Can't control the weather. It is an outdoor shoot. Weather and terrain are factors. If you can't handle them, there are indoor shoots.

The individual who was shot is from my home club. It was poor form from another archer on another target. If you're lucky you will get one warning at our club, IF you're lucky. Then you are removed from the shoot. There were several arrows at the tops of the backstops on some targets as short as 50 yards. On the flip side, accidents happen. Somehow an arrow was flipped from a rest of our 'A' group on the line into the 'B' group standing behind them. Freaked us out having an arrow bang around the trees and drop at our feet!

Wait times were frustrating! Especially when seeing one of the money shooter groups shooting two at a time with others umbrella shielding them and then swapping places. Not going to get into a discussion on that, but at one point there were TWO open targets ahead of them and 6 groups waiting behind them! One teen in a group ahead of us had 8 letdowns on one target! I thought there was a 3 letdown rule, but certainly no one was enforcing it. In fairness, it didn't really slow us down since there were just shorter waits in the backups at the next couple targets.The only real issue with the wait times was when on day 2 when one official went to every group saying he had complaints about the group being slow. Next target stacked 4 groups deep! Do they think we don't talk during the wait? I'm pretty certain whatever he was sippin' out of that Mt. Dew can was NOT Mt. Dew!

Probably the biggest disappointment with the Redding shoot was my own shooting on day 1. Looking forward to shooting better next year.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have shot Redding over 25 times. I started shooting Redding in the 80s and we shot 40 targets on Saturday and 20 on Sunday getting off the course around 3:00 on Sat and 1:00 on Sun. There were only 60 targets back then. As the numbers increased, the shooting time increased so the tournament went to 70 targets untill we were getting off the course at 7:00.

Rumors started that registration was going to stop after 1200 shooters back in the mid 90s. Instead the club went to a three day format. We were getting off the range at 2:00 again. We loved it even with 16 people to a group. 

This year we had 28 people in our group and we shot 8 hrs a day for three days.I live in AZ so the heat felt good to me but the long waits at each target caused me great pain. I am 68 with a bad back and had to take pain meds to cope with the long hours. I shot through half of the targets as they were shot out and some of the water containers were empty.

Prior to Redding, I stated on here that you must be patient to shoot Redding but last year we were off the course by 3:00. Now I have to admit that I will no longer be able to tolerate over 8 hours of shooting for three days. Unless Straight Arrow Bowmen stops the registration at 1500 shooters, I will no longer be able attend this tournament that I have loved for 30 years.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Still sounds like a "cool arse shoot" to me. I'm thinking about starting an Eastern Trail shoot at my place.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> Still sounds like a "cool arse shoot" to me. I'm thinking about starting an Eastern Trail shoot at my place.


That would be sick.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

huteson2us2 said:


> I have shot Redding over 25 times. I started shooting Redding in the 80s and we shot 40 targets on Saturday and 20 on Sunday getting off the course around 3:00 on Sat and 1:00 on Sun. There were only 60 targets back then. As the numbers increased, the shooting time increased so the tournament went to 70 targets untill we were getting off the course at 7:00.
> 
> Rumors started that registration was going to stop after 1200 shooters back in the mid 90s. Instead the club went to a three day format. We were getting off the range at 2:00 again. We loved it even with 16 people to a group.
> 
> ...


Getting old sucks but it is better than the alternative ! I remember the two day shoot and 1200 shooters there were still long lines at the targets and a lot of drunks be cause of all the beer stands back in the day! well I hope you make Redding again its still the BEST shoot in the western united states.


----------



## Earthroot (Feb 12, 2015)

I would be enjoying a smoke while waiting and then watching those complaining jump in some gas guzzler afterwards and drive through the brown cloud on their way home with nary a complaint.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

what is a "Pin Up"?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Still sounds like a "cool arse shoot" to me. I'm thinking about starting an Eastern Trail shoot at my place.


That would be awesome!!!


----------

